# PDiS Process



## eryu (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi All, I'm a newbie in this forum. 

I'm Yulia an Indonesian. I got married to Italian last March in HK. We already registered the wedding in Italy. However, i keep wondering what is the right way to register for PDiS. I've been looking in the internet for this information and also came to questura with my hubby but they gave different information. After so much confusion, now I choose to come directly to the questura as stated in the appointment email that I got from Cupa Project. am I doing the right thing? is there somebody who could help me with the information of the required document? 

Thanking in advance.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you haven't already read it, take a look at the Polizia di Stato's Staying in Italy Legally guide. It's a pretty good summary of the general process. Your basic instructions appear on page 8 ("Family Members....") You will also want to register in the public medical system after you get your PdS receipt, and there are some basic details on how to do that on page 23. Ignore the parts that don't apply to you.


----------



## eryu (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi BBC. Thank you for the link. I read this and still dizzy because they said I have to apply within 8 days of my arrival and apply through post office? While when we come to the imigration office they said we have to make an appointment first through cupa project (online) and then come to imigration office to apply for PDS. Please correct me if Im wrong. What is the different between PDS and carta di soggiorno?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you did not get a stamp in your passport from _Italian_ passport control -- if you entered the Schengen Area in another country besides Italy -- then you may have to get what's called a "dichiarazione di presenza" within 8 days of arrival in Italy.

A CdS is basically just a longer term PdS. The EC Long-Term Residence Permit, optionally available after 5 years of continuous legal residence in Italy, is an example of a CdS. Either way just apply to renew your permit before it expires.


----------



## eryu (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi BBC. It means I got this stamp in the airport already. My last question is, do you think it will be fine that I will go through the online reservation process to apply for PDS -not send it through post office-?

Thank you for the useful info.

cheers.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

eryu said:


> It means I got this stamp in the airport already.


As long as it was an Italian airport, great.



> My last question is, do you think it will be fine that I will go through the online reservation process to apply for PDS -not send it through post office-?


It's entirely up to you, but it sounds great that you can get an appointment. You have the choice to apply at the questura or post office, as convenient. Having an appointment probably means less waiting in line, and that's a good thing, right?


----------



## eryu (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm arrived in Italy through MXP. 

I wish the process is going to be great. I will share my experience using this step later.

wish me all the best!

Cheers!


----------



## eryu (Aug 24, 2015)

So today I got my permesso di soggiorno for 2 years. It's a card with chips on it. Yeayyyy

Actually I was feeling a bit worried because I did a very simple step and it wasn't so complicated like what people said (of course the quieing was so messy in questura) but other than that I feel so blessed.

Like I said before I was go on cupa project to make appointment to go to bring some document to questura and apply for the PdiS. (We make 2 appointment with my name and my husband name in it, in case we forgot something). So anyway I went at the first time and it turns out we have to pay first in the post office. We didnt fill those kits from post office. Just brought the document they said in the email. So anyway we go to the 2nd appointment and went to a different conter. This guy said we cant apply directly, has to go through post office. I mad and tell my husband to say we already went before and it was seems fine. So yeah we were having a scene with that guy and he said at the end "then go to the previous guy counter!" Thank Godddd... so we went to the previous guy and he was amazed by what his friend told us. Anyway, we put all the document to him and even when my husband said he doesn't have any income yet but the money come from his parents, he said we will get it. Just come directly next month because nobody will inform us about this and then he gave us the receipt. Well, at that time until this morning I was really not sure that he was telling the truth. But it is.... it was an amazing experience....

Cheers,
Eryu


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the update, and I'm glad to hear it all worked out.

Your spouse is Italian, so in Italy I don't think there would be any income tests to pass. In other EU countries there would be.


----------

